# WTs Ork Mega Dreads £50 posted



## Ruka

Hi all. 

I have 3 Ork Mega Dreads for sale.

All 3 primed black and magnetised with Kill Kannom, Kill Saw and Rippa Klaw arms.

Im looking for £50 each or £135 for all 3 prices include postage

Email me at [email protected] or message me on here


----------

